# Pilonidal cyst F/U care



## jod867 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a patient that had a I&D done in the ER on 8/21. Since then she has come in 3 times to have the packing removed and repacked. How do I charge for this? its still within the global period but my DR didn't do the initial procedure.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 12, 2011)

*Global covers only the performing surgeon*

If you are NOT the physician who performed the procedure (and are not a partner in the same practice and same specialty), then you are NOT covered by the global period.

Code based on documentation of service(s) provided.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

